# vertical line on plasma tv



## tonto.

hi all, new to all this, so please be gentle with me!. i`ve got a 50" panasonic viera plasma tv. 18 months old now, recently developed 2mm vert line in centre of screen. it was intermitant at first... so took photos of problem to show `comets` engineer. tv went to workshop for bench test 2months ago for 1 weeks test.... no fault found. tv worked without problem ever since.. until now! the line is back... but 2" left of centre now, and seems to stay on permanent. i`m calling `comet` tomorrow... but could do with some advice on what it might be so they dont fob me off. `thanks` for any info in advance


----------



## ebackhus

Do you have a home theater system in the mix? If so try removing it and connecting something like a DVD player directly to the TV. It's unlikely to be the issue as the line is probably due to bad wiring within the TV or a bad circuit (lots of X/Y connections in a plasma TV) but it'll help you eliminate possibilities.


----------



## tonto.

thanx for your input. got xbox, video and dvd connected to tv. when dvd is on...so is the line, same as for xbox. called comet and there engineer calling in 2 days(wed) . ive not tried disconnecting dvd etc, coz i dont want to disturb the fault! this may be foolish... but i need them to see fault for themselves, with it being intermitent ... although its been on tv constant for three days now. thanks again for advice, i`ll let you know how wed goes!


----------



## blackbeagle

Yeah keep us posted. I just got a 42" viera a few months ago and everything is OK so far.


----------



## tonto.

well repair man came and saw the fault, he took photo of it also.... i could have let him have one of mine....i must have about 20! he said it looks like one of the` sections` of screen that has developed fault. aparently there are 8 sections on the tv....dont know if hes bulls***ing me, but as long as it gets fixed i`m not bothered! sat morn now, and comet picked tv up at 8:15 this morn... at least we dont have to wait in all day! should be fixed or replaced within 10 days,so im told... i`ll keep you posted!


----------

